# UK supplier of OPV or refresh kit



## planetf1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Can anyone point me to a UK supplier of a OPV (looks like I have a v3 as it's adjustable) OR a refresh kit

It would appear the gasket within the OPV is severely degraded, and the hex nut doesn't look great (may be pierced?).


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

try here

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-parts/coffee-machine-parts-by-brand/rancilio.html

give them a call to order

John


----------

